# Everglades backcountry - Flamingo, 25 May



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Things have finally slowed down enough for a fishing report (March through May are high season for guides in the 'Glades...). The giant tarpon have left now - on their way down to Islamorada or north to Boca Grande - take your choice. They've left lots of smaller fish behind thank heavens ( only with tarpon would you consider a sixty pound fish - "smaller"). This is the time of year when we fish tarpon with lighter gear, 8-10wt fly rods, medium to light spin or plug rods... Here's a pic or two - up inside another nameless Everglades river with a fly rod...

















Just another day in paradise....

This past week was a treat as well since the big girl type snook are on station at river mouths and other places where they stage up as the spawn approaches. My last day on the water with local anglers Troy Brugger and Danny Condron we struggled a bit, finding trout and redfish in a few spots - but the bigger fish simply didn't seem to be anywhere we were.... Towards the end of the day we hit a spot where I've found a few fish in the past... understatement (but only if the fish were actually there...).

To shorten the tale we were able to catch and carefully release three big fish in about 45 minutes without moving... All were between 10 and 12lbs on the Boga Grip... Always release the big ones since they're the future of the snook population.... even when they're in season (1 September will be here a lot quicker than you'd expect...).

Here's the photos...








Danny hooked up first.... hard to beat that smile...








The next big girl was for Troy








The last big girl was Danny's - and every one of them were over the slot... quite a day...

These same kind of places will be on fire for anyone that can be on the water with them as the sun comes up (or as the sun goes down if you're brave enough to be out in the 'glades as it gets dark and you're more than twenty miles from the ramp)... This time of year topwater lures that work like mullet right at dawn would be my first choice - then sinking baits that move like mullet - you get the idea.... My next outing with fly anglers we'll use sinking lines and big feather patterns worked slowly in front of where the big girls should be holding... I'm looking forward to it.


Be a hero - take a kid fishing!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Great report Capt. Lemay and awesome photos. It’s always a pleasure reading your reports and thanks for taking time to write them.


----------



## Barbless Bob (Apr 22, 2019)

Capt. Bob's mullet flies are awesome!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the long-distance snook fix, Capt. Bob!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great report Bob.

Saw your name in Florida Sportsman msg.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Solid fish there. Funny how sometimes the end of the day the fish can really turn on.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Always good to read your reports... you happen to catch this down there couple days ago...


----------

